# بولس الرسول المفترى عليه...



## اخرستوس انستي (21 فبراير 2008)

يقول المعترض

*



الدليل الوحيد عند المسيحيين وعند بولس أنه ادعى رؤية المسيح في طريقه الى دمشق

هذا هو الرابط الوحيد الذي يربط المسيح ببولس

هذا الأمر مذكور في ثلاث مواضع من الكتاب المقدس :

أعمال الرسل : 9
أعمال الرسل : 22
أعمال الرسل : 26

قبل مناقشة هذه النصوص والتطرق لما جاء فيها من تناقصات 

أود أن أشير الى أمر و هو أن بولس يقول بنفسه أنه لم يكن متأكدا من رؤيته للمسيح

الشاهد على ذلك ما جاء في رسالة بولس الأولى الى أهل كورونثوس الاصحاح 15 بداية من العدد 5 الى العدد 8

5 - وَأَنَّهُ ظَهَرَ لِصَفَا ثُمَّ لِلاثْنَيْ عَشَرَ
6 - وَبَعْدَ ذلِكَ ظَهَرَ دَفْعَةً وَاحِدَةً لأَكْثَرَ مِنْ خَمْسِمِئَةِ أَخٍ، أَكْثَرُهُمْ بَاق إِلَى الآنَ. وَلكِنَّ بَعْضَهُمْ قَدْ رَقَدُوا.
7 - وَبَعْدَ ذلِكَ ظَهَرَ لِيَعْقُوبَ، ثُمَّ لِلرُّسُلِ أَجْمَعِينَ
8 - وَآخِرَ الْكُلِّ * كَأَنَّهُ لِلسِّقْطِ * ظَهَرَ لِي أَنَا

من تصريح هذه النصوص نجد ان بولس يؤكد ظهور المسيح لصفا ثم للأثناعشر ثم بعد ذلك لأكثر من خمسمئة أخ وبعدها ليعقوب

لكنه غير متأكد من أن المسيح قد ظهر له و ذلك لقوله : كَأَنَّهُ لِلسِّقْطِ * ظَهَرَ لِي أَنَا

ألا يفيد هذا أن بولس نفسه كان غير متأكد من الأمر ؟؟

ليس هناك يقين عند بولس انه رأى المسيح 

نمر الآن الى التناقضات التي جاءت في الروايات المذكورة قبلا :

هناك ثلاث تناقضات مركزية في هذه الروايات ومنها :

التناقض الأول :

عندما رأى بولس النور سقط على الأرض فهل المرافقين لبولس خروا على الأرض كذلك أم أنه وحده من فعل :

أعمال الرسل 9 

1 - أَمَّا شَاوُلُ فَكَانَ لَمْ يَزَلْ يَنْفُثُ تَهَدُّدًا وَقَتْلاً عَلَى تَلاَمِيذِ الرَّبِّ، فَتَقَدَّمَ إِلَى رَئِيسِ الْكَهَنَةِ
2 - وَطَلَبَ مِنْهُ رَسَائِلَ إِلَى دِمَشْقَ، إِلَى الْجَمَاعَاتِ، حَتَّى إِذَا وَجَدَ أُنَاسًا مِنَ الطَّرِيقِ، رِجَالاً أَوْ نِسَاءً، يَسُوقُهُمْ مُوثَقِينَ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ.
3 - وَفِي ذَهَابِهِ حَدَثَ أَنَّهُ اقْتَرَبَ إِلَى دِمَشْقَ فَبَغْتَةً أَبْرَقَ حَوْلَهُ نُورٌ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ، 
4 - فَسَقَطَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ وَسَمِعَ صَوْتًا قَائِلاً لَهُ:«شَاوُلُ، شَاوُلُ! لِمَاذَا تَضْطَهِدُنِي؟

هذه النصوص تبين أن بولس وحده من سقط على الأرض 

أعمال الرسل 26 

12 - وَلَمَّا كُنْتُ ذَاهِبًا فِي ذلِكَ إِلَى دِمَشْقَ، بِسُلْطَانٍ وَوَصِيَّةٍ مِنْ رُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ، 
13 - رَأَيْتُ فِي نِصْفِ النَّهَارِ فِي الطَّرِيقِ، أَيُّهَا الْمَلِكُ، نُورًا مِنَ السَّمَاءِ أَفْضَلَ مِنْ لَمَعَانِ الشَّمْسِ، قَدْ أَبْرَقَ حَوْلِي وَحَوْلَ الذَّاهِبِينَ مَعِي
14 - فَلَمَّا سَقَطْنَا جَمِيعُنَا عَلَى الأَرْضِ، سَمِعْتُ صَوْتًا يُكَلِّمُنِي وَيَقُولُ بِاللُّغَةِ الْعِبْرَانِيَّةِ: شَاوُلُ، شَاوُلُ! لِمَاذَا تَضْطَهِدُنِي؟ صَعْبٌ عَلَيْكَ أَنْ تَرْفُسَ مَنَاخِسَ .

هنا يقول بولس أنهم سقطوا جميعا على الأرض 

فما هي الحقيقة في الأمر ؟؟

هل سقط بولس لوحده ام ان الجميع سقطوا ؟؟

التناقض الثاني :

بولس في طريقه الى دمش رأى نورا وسمع صوتا فهل المرافقين لبولس رأوا و سمهوا شيئا أم أن ذلك حصل لبولس فقط ؟

أعمال الرسل 9 

7 - وَأَمَّا الرِّجَالُ الْمُسَافِرُونَ مَعَهُ فَوَقَفُوا صَامِتِينَ، يَسْمَعُونَ الصَّوْتَ وَلاَ يَنْظُرُونَ أَحَدًا. 

من خلال هذا النص نجد ان المرافقينم لبولس سمعوا صوتا لكنهم لم يروا شيئا 

أعمال 22

وَالَّذِينَ كَانُوا مَعِي نَظَرُوا النُّورَ وَارْتَعَبُوا، وَلكِنَّهُمْ لَمْ يَسْمَعُوا صَوْتَ الَّذِي كَلَّمَنِي

من خلال هذا النص نجد ان المرافقين لبولس نظروا النور لكنهم لم يسمعوا الصوت الذي كان يكلم بولس

فما هي حقيقة الأمر ؟؟

هل رأى المرافقون شيئا أم لم يوا 
هل سمع المرافقون صوتا ام لم يسمعوا ؟؟

التاناقض الثالث :

هل الصوت الذي سمعه بولس قال له ما يجب عليه أن يفعل في نفس المكان ؟؟

أعمال الرسل 9

6 - قَاَلَ وَهُوَ مُرْتَعِدٌ وَمُتَحَيِّرٌ:«يَارَبُّ، مَاذَا تُرِيدُ أَنْ أَفْعَلَ؟»فَقَالَ لَهُ الرَّبُّ:«قُمْ وَادْخُلِ الْمَدِينَةَ فَيُقَالَ لَكَ مَاذَا يَنْبَغِي أَنْ تَفْعَلَ». 

فَقُلْتُ: مَاذَا أَفْعَلُ يَارَبُّ؟ فَقَالَ لِي الرَّبُّ: قُمْ وَاذْهَبْ إِلَى دِمَشْقَ، وَهُنَاكَ يُقَالُ لَكَ عَنْ جَمِيعِ مَا تَرَتَّبَ لَكَ أَنْ تَفْعَلَ

حسب هذه النصوص نجد أن الصوت أخبره بان يدخل المدينة (دمشق) وهناك يقال له ماذا ينبغي أن يفعل 

أعمال الرسل 26

16 - وَلكِنْ قُمْ وَقِفْ عَلَى رِجْلَيْكَ لأَنِّي لِهذَا ظَهَرْتُ لَكَ، لأَنْتَخِبَكَ خَادِمًا وَشَاهِدًا بِمَا رَأَيْتَ وَبِمَا سَأَظْهَرُ لَكَ بِهِ،
17 - مُنْقِذًا إِيَّاكَ مِنَ الشَّعْبِ وَمِنَ الأُمَمِ الَّذِينَ أَنَا الآنَ أُرْسِلُكَ إِلَيْهِمْ، 
18 - لِتَفْتَحَ عُيُونَهُمْ كَيْ يَرْجِعُوا مِنْ ظُلُمَاتٍ إِلَى نُورٍ، وَمِنْ سُلْطَانِ الشَّيْطَانِ إِلَى اللهِ، حَتَّى يَنَالُوا بِالإِيمَانِ بِي غُفْرَانَ الْخَطَايَا وَنَصِيبًا مَعَ الْمُقَدَّسِينَ.

حسب النصوص الأخيرة نجد ان الصوت يخبره في نفس المكان بما عليه أن يفعله وما طبيعة رسالته 

فماهي حقيقة الأمر ؟؟؟


هذا هو الدليل الوحيد الذي يربط بولس بالمسيح قد أبطل بسبب هذه التناقضات

أنقر للتوسيع...

*

*الــــــــــــــــــــرد :*​


*بسم الأب و الأبن والروح  القدس الإلة الواحد أمين​نبدأ الحوار بنعمة الروح القدس
أجد في طرحك ثلاث موضوعات هامة :
1-هل ارسل المسيح بولس حقا ؟
2-عدم تأكد بولس من شخصية المسيح أو انه مستحق ان يظهر له
 3-ااسباب الاختلافات الظاهرية في ذكر حادثة الظهور (3 شبهات تناقض)

وسأبدأ بالرد عليهم بالترتيب

تقول



			لن يكون حوارنا مبنيا على أوهام ولا على استنتاجات او على الأقل من جانبي 

السند الوحيد في كل حواري سيكون الكتاب المقدس نفسه 
وما جاء فيه من نصوص 

و أيضا مصادر مسيحية و علماء مسيحيين معتمدة و لها باع في دراسة النصرانية
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

اتفقنا على المرجعية للحوار ... لنبدأ

تقول



			و بدايتي تكون من خلال دراسة ما جاء في الدليل الوحيد الذي يربط به النصارى شخص بولس بشخص السيد المسيح 

الدليل الوحيد عند المسيحيين وعند بولس أنه ادعى رؤية المسيح في طريقه الى دمشق
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


لا ... هناك العديد من الأدله

لنرى

بطرس في رسالته :2بط 3
15  و احسبوا اناة ربنا خلاصا كما كتب اليكم اخونا الحبيب بولس ايضا بحسب الحكمة المعطاة له*
ولهذه الشهادة أهميتها عند التحدث في رسائلة اذا ما تطرق الحديث الي هذا

الرسل و المشايخ جميعا
  حينئذ راى الرسل و المشايخ مع كل الكنيسة ان يختاروا رجلين منهم فيرسلوهما الى انطاكية مع بولس و برنابا يهوذا الملقب برسابا و سيلا رجلين متقدمين في الاخوة*
اع 15

كما أن بولس شهد لنفسة مرارا وتكرارا في بداية كل رسالة  
ولا تنس صديقي أن لوقا الانجيلي شهد لبولس بالصدق .. باعتبار ان كاتب أعمال الرسل هو لوقا

ولكن هناك دليل قوي على ان بولس هو رسول المسيح .. ولا ادري كيف فاتك ..
الا وهي شهادة المسيح نفسة برساله بولس ..
اقرأ : اع 9
10  و كان في دمشق تلميذ اسمه حنانيا فقال له الرب في رؤيا يا حنانيا فقال هانذا يا رب* 11  فقال له الرب قم و اذهب الى الزقاق الذي يقال له المستقيم و اطلب في بيت يهوذا رجلا طرسوسيا اسمه شاول لانه هوذا يصلي* 12  و قد راى في رؤيا رجلا اسمه حنانيا داخلا و واضعا يده عليه لكي يبصر* 13  فاجاب حنانيا يا رب قد سمعت من كثيرين عن هذا الرجل كم من الشرور فعل بقديسيك في اورشليم* 14  و ههنا له سلطان من قبل رؤساء الكهنة ان يوثق جميع الذين يدعون باسمك* 15  فقال له الرب اذهب لان هذا لي اناء مختار ليحمل اسمي امام امم و ملوك و بني اسرائيل* 16  لاني ساريه كم ينبغي ان يتالم من اجل اسمي* 17  فمضى حنانيا و دخل البيت و وضع عليه يديه و قال ايها الاخ شاول قد ارسلني الرب يسوع الذي ظهر لك في الطريق الذي جئت فيه لكي تبصر و تمتلئ من الروح القدس* 18  فللوقت وقع من عينيه شيء كانه قشور فابصر في الحال و قام و اعتمد

بل أن هذه الشهادة تثبت صدق ظهور المسيح لبولس في الطريق ... *


*يتـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــبع*​


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: بولس الرسول المفترى عليه...*

قبل اعدادي للرد على النقطة الثانية في قول المعترض وهي هل كان بولس متأكدا من انه هو المسيح الذي ظهر له .. وجدت ان المعترض بنفسة اعتذر عن هذه الشبهه ... فقال :




> أحقاقا للحق و حتى لا يقال انني لا أعترف بالحق
> 
> راجعت مختلف ترجمات الكتاب المقدس في نص رسالة بولس الأولى الى كورونثوس
> 
> ...



شكرا للمعترض على اعترافه بأنه كان مخطئا ...
ويكفي القول بأن بولس في اغلب كتاباته بدأها بقوله : بولس رسول المسيح ....


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: بولس الرسول المفترى عليه...*

*يتبـــــــــــــــــــــــع​*


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: بولس الرسول المفترى عليه...*

*يبدأ المعترض في اظهار ما يعتقد انه تناقضات حول قصة بولس ..

فيقدم الشبهه الأولى قائلا :*



> *التناقض الأول :
> 
> عندما رأى بولس النور سقط على الأرض فهل المرافقين لبولس خروا على الأرض كذلك أم أنه وحده من فعل :
> 
> ...




*الــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرد*​
*سقوط بولس لم ينفي سقوط التابعين ... وسقوط التابعين لا ينفي سقوط بولس ...*

الرواية الأولى تركز الكاميرا فيها على بولس الرسول .. فتبدأ بما فعله مع المسيحيين .. ولم *تذكر شيئا عما فعله تابعي بولس مع المسيحيين* ...
تحكي عن توجهه الي رئيس الكهنه ثم يقول الكتاب

*3وفي ذهابه حدث أنه اقترب إلى دمشق فبغتة أبرق حوله نور من السماء 4فسقط على الأرض وسمع صوتا قائلا له : شاول ، شاول لماذا تضطهدني 5فقال : من أنت يا سيد ؟*

لاحظ صديقي ان الضمائر المستخدمة ضمائر المفرد لبولس فقط ...
*فالرواية فقط عن بولس ... وليس عن الركب المتحرك*

بينما في الرواية الثانية فالراوي بولس ... يحكي ما حدث مع الركب بالكامل ... وظهور النور ....
كان بولس هنا واعيا لما يحدث حوله
ويقص الأحداث كما حدثت ...
النور - سقوط الركب - الصوت ...
*فلا تناقض ابدا بين الروايتين الا في مخيلة من يريد تلفيق التناقض*


*يتبــــــــــــــــــــع​*


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: بولس الرسول المفترى عليه...*

*يقول المعترض :*

*



التناقض الثاني :

بولس في طريقه الى دمش رأى نورا وسمع صوتا فهل المرافقين لبولس رأوا و سمهوا شيئا أم أن ذلك حصل لبولس فقط ؟

أعمال الرسل 9 

7 - وَأَمَّا الرِّجَالُ الْمُسَافِرُونَ مَعَهُ فَوَقَفُوا صَامِتِينَ، يَسْمَعُونَ الصَّوْتَ وَلاَ يَنْظُرُونَ أَحَدًا. 

من خلال هذا النص نجد ان المرافقينم لبولس سمعوا صوتا لكنهم لم يروا شيئا 

أعمال 22

وَالَّذِينَ كَانُوا مَعِي نَظَرُوا النُّورَ وَارْتَعَبُوا، وَلكِنَّهُمْ لَمْ يَسْمَعُوا صَوْتَ الَّذِي كَلَّمَنِي

من خلال هذا النص نجد ان المرافقين لبولس نظروا النور لكنهم لم يسمعوا الصوت الذي كان يكلم بولس

فما هي حقيقة الأمر ؟؟

هل رأى المرافقون شيئا أم لم يوا 
هل سمع المرافقون صوتا ام لم يسمعوا ؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*وفي نفس اطار الحوار افحمه احد المشاركين بنعمة الروح القدس فكان الرد التالي*

*بالنسبة لرؤيتهم النور أم لا، فهم فعلاً شاهدوا النور و لكنهم لم يشاهدوا أحداً في النور لأن الكتاب في (أع 9 : 7) قال "لم ينظروا أحداً" ولم يقل لم ينظروا شئ فبالتالي لا ينفي مشاهدتهم للنور و إنما نفي رؤيتهم للمتكلم.

أما بالنسبة للنقطة الأخيرة هل سمعوا الكلام أم لا؟ فهم لم يسمعوا الكلام و لكنهم سمعوا صوتأً غير مفهوم ففي ( أع 9: 7) "فوقفوا صامتين يسمعون الصوت" و لم يقل يسمعون الكلام ، و في (أع 22: 9) "و لكنهم لم يسمعوا صوت الذي يكلمني" أي كلامه فهو هنا لم ينفي سماعهم لأي صوت فلو أراد ذلك لقال (ولكنهم لم يسمعوا الصوت الذي يكلمني) ولكن بإستعماله لكلمة صوت نكرة و تعريفها بإضافة الذي يكلمني أصبحت قاصرة علي كلام المتكلم فقط و لا تفيد العموم.

وذلك تماماً كما حدث للسيد المسيح له المجد و هو يخاطب الآب "أيها الآب مجد إسمك فجاء صوت من السماء مجدت وأمجد أيضاً. فالجمع الذي كان واقفاً و سمع قال قد حدث رعد و آخرون قالوا قد كلمه ملاك." ( يو 12 : 28 - 29). فالسيد المسيح هنا سمع الصوت و ميز معانيه , أما الجمع فسمعوا الصوت و لم يميزوه فالبعض ظنه دوي رعد , و البعض الآخر ظنه كلاماً ملائكياً دون أن يفهموا شيئاً


ولكن معرفة اللغة اليونانية تحلّ هذه المشكلة، فالعارفون باللغة اليونانية يقولون إن المصدر من الفعل ”يسمع“ ليس هو ذات الفعل في كلا النصين، في النص الأول يعني أن شيئاً سُمع أو أصواتاً معيّنة وصلت إلى الأذن، ولا شيء يبيّن إذا كان الشخص يفهم ما يسمع أو لا يفهم.

ففى اليونانية الكلمة المعربة ب" صوت" تعنى ايضا "جلبة او ضوضاء" . اذا الرجال الذين كانوا مع بولس سمعوا الجلبة ولكنهم لم يفهموا الكلام الموجة الية

إن (أعمال 9:22) لا ينكر أن رفقاء بولس سمعوا أصواتاً معيّنة. إنه يعلن بكل بساطة أنهم لم يسمعوا بالدرجة التي فيها يفهمون ما قيل. إن الترجمة الإنجليزية أو العربية في هذا الأمر ليست معبّرة بالدرجة الكافية كالتعبير باللغة اليونانية الأصلية.


قال الدكتور القس منيس عبد النور:





			الحديث في أعمال 9 عن مجرد السمع، أي وصول الصوت إلى الأذن. أما في أعمال 22 فالحديث عن فهم معنى ما سمعوه. لقد سمعوا، ولكنهم لم يفهموا، كما حدث في يوحنا 12:28 و29 عندما طلب المسيح: »أيها الآب مجِّد اسمك. فجاء صوتٌ من السماء: مجَّدت وأمجد أيضاً. فالجمع الذي كان واقفاً وسمع، قال: قد حدث رعدٌ. وآخرون قالوا: قد كلَّمه ملاك«. لقد سمعوا، ولكنهم لم يفهموا. وهذا ما جرى عندما رأى شاول الطرسوسي النور السماوي.. أما في أصحاح 26 فالأمر (كما ذكرنا في تعليقنا على أعمال 9:7) أن بولس كان يحدِّث الملك أغريباس، ليبرئ نفسه من اتهامات اليهود، ويدعو الملك للإيمان، فأوجز في ما قال، ولم يورد تفصيلات. لهذا أغفل ذكر أن مرافقيه سمعوا صوت من كلَّمه، ولكنهم لم يفهموا ما سمعوه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...




جاء فى دائرة المعارف الكتابية , المجلد الثانى , أسماء , رجال و نساء فى الكتاب المقدس , بولس الرسول :-




			وقد يبدو للوهلة الأولى أن في هذا تناقضاً واضحاً أفلت من كاتب سفر الأعمال، ولكن جميع كتّاب القرن الأول، فهموا تماماً أن المقصود هو أن الذاهبين مع بولس سمعوا الصوت من السماء، ولكن لم يفهم معنى الكلمات سوى بولس.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



و جاء فى قاموس الكتاب المقدس , المادة "بولس" :-

تجدّده: كان ذلك في الطريق إلى دمشق، في وسط النهار عندما ابرق حوله نور من السماء فسقط على الأرض ( 1ع 9: 3 ) وكان معه رجال وقفوا صامتين يسمعون الصوت ( 9: 7 ) وإن كانوا لم يميزوا الألفاظ ( 22: 9 ) ومن القول (( صعب عليك أن ترفس مناخس ))



و يقول Cyrus Ingerson Scofield فى تعليقاته المصدرية Scofield Refrences Notes حول اع 9:7 :-



A contradiction has been imagined. The three statements should be taken together. The men heard the "voice" as a sound (Greek, "phōnē"), but did not hear the "voice" as articulating the words, "Saul, Saul," etc).


التقليد قد تصور الثلاث ايات (أع9:7 , أع22:9 , أع 26:14) يجب أن يؤخذوا معا , الرجال قد سمعوا صوت بمعنى Sound كما فى اليونانية phōnē و لكنهم لم يسمعوا الصوت بمعنى تمييز الكلمات "شاول شاول...ألخ"



يقول روبرت جاميسون و فاوست و ديفيد براون فى تفسيرهم النقدى Critical Commentary On The OT & NT :-






			Paul himself says, “they heard not the voice of Him that spake to me” (Act_22:9). But just as “the people that stood by heard” the voice that saluted our Lord with recorded words of consolation and assurance, and yet heard not the articulate words, but thought “it thundered” or that some “angel spake to Him” (Joh_12:28, Joh_12:29) - so these men heard the voice that spake to Saul, but heard not the articulate words. Apparent di***epancies like these, in the different narratives of the same scene in one and the same book of Acts, furnish the strongest confirmation both of the facts themselves and of the book which records them
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



" بولس نفسه يقول "وَلَكِنَّهُمْ لَمْ يَسْمَعُوا صَوْتَ الَّذِي كَلَّمَنِي" (أع22:9) و لكن كما "وَأَمَّا الرِّجَالُ الْمُسَافِرُونَ مَعَهُ فَوَقَفُوا صَامِتِينَ يَسْمَعُونَ الصَّوْتَ" الصوت الذى أطرى ربنا مع الكلمات المسجلة من العزاء و التشجيع و لم يسمعوا الكلام بوضوح و لكن ظنوا "انه رعد" او كما ظن البعض "ملاك يكلمه" (يو 12 : 28,29)

 اذن هؤلاء الرجال سمعوا الصوت الذى كلم شاوشل و لكن لم يسمعوا الكلام بوضوح و تمييز.الزعم بالتناقضات الواضحة مثل هذه فى القصص المختلفة ذات العرض المتشابه فى الواحد و بالمثل كتاب سفر الاعمال يزود التوضيح القوى للحقيقتين أنفسهم و الكتاب الذى يسجلهم".


يقول أدم كلارك Adam Clarke فى تفسيره للأية الواردة فى أع 9:7:-






			The men were εννεοι, stupified, hearing της φωνης, the voice or thunder, but not distinguishing the words, which were addressed to Saul alone; and which were spoken out of the thunder, or in a small, still voice, after the peal had ceased.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



"الرجال كانوا يسمعون الصوت او الرعد و لكن لم يستطيعوا تمييز الكلامات التى كانت تقال لشاول وحده و التى كانت تخرج من الرعد او انه كان هناك صوت ناتج عن جلجلة الاجراس


و يقول جونسون B. W. Johnson فى تفسيره The People NT حول هذه الاية :-






			Some have insisted that there is a contradiction between this statement and that of Act_9:7, but the word hear is often used in the sense of "understand." Once the writer heard Abraham Lincoln address a great audience. Some, at a distance, cried out, "We cannot hear." They meant understand, for they could hear the sound of his voice
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



"البعض يصر على انه هناك تناقض بين هذه الاية و بين أع 9:7 و لكن الكلمة المذكورة يسمع غالبا تستخدم للتعبير عن "الفهم" , ذات مرة كان الكاتب (جونسون) سمع ابراهام لنكولن يخاطب مستعمين كثيريين , البعض على بعد مسافة بكوا قائلين "لا نستطيع ان نسمع" و هم قصدوا انهم لم يفهموا لأنهم كانوا يستطيعون سمع صوت المتلكم".


و يقول توماس روبرتسون Archibald Thomas Robertson فى تفسيره Word Pictures In The NT :-






			The accusative here may be used rather than the genitive as in Act_22:7to indicate that those with Paul did not understand what they heard (Act_9:7) just as they beheld the light (Act_22:9), but did not see Jesus (Act_9:7)
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



المفعول به هنا (اى الصوت) يستخدم بالاحرى عن المضاف مثل اع 22:7 ليشير الى ان هؤلاء الذين كانوا مع بولس لم يفهموا ما سمعوه (اع9:7) مثلما رأوا النور (اع22:9) و لكنهم لم يبصروا يسوع (اع9:7)*


*يتبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع​*


----------



## صوت الرب (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: بولس الرسول المفترى عليه...*

*مواضيعك دائما رائعة عزيزي
الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك
سلام رب السلام يسوع معك*


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: بولس الرسول المفترى عليه...*

يقــــــــــــــــــــول المعتــــــــــــــــــــرض




> التاناقض الثالث :
> 
> هل الصوت الذي سمعه بولس قال له ما يجب عليه أن يفعل في نفس المكان ؟؟
> 
> ...


 
*الــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرد*​*حقيقية الأمر صديقي المعترض انك و كل أقرانك تضع امام عينيك ان هناك تحريف .. ولهذا لا يهم من اين اقتطعت النص وماذا قبله وماذا بعده وما علاقته بالكتاب المقدس ككل*

*هذه هي حقيقة الأمر صديقي ..*

*..*
*اقرأ معي الاصحاح المبارك من أعمال الرسل*

[Q-BIBLE] *فَقَالَ أَغْرِيبَاسُ لِبُولُسَ: «مَأْذُونٌ لَكَ أَنْ تَتَكَلَّمَ لأَجْلِ نَفْسِكَ». حِينَئِذٍ بَسَطَ بُولُسُ يَدَهُ وَجَعَلَ يَحْتَجُّ: 
2 «إِنِّي أَحْسِبُ نَفْسِي سَعِيداً أَيُّهَا الْمَلِكُ أَغْرِيبَاسُ إِذْ أَنَا مُزْمِعٌ أَنْ أَحْتَجَّ الْيَوْمَ لَدَيْكَ عَنْ كُلِّ مَا يُحَاكِمُنِي بِهِ الْيَهُودُ. 
3 لاَ سِيَّمَا وَأَنْتَ عَالِمٌ بِجَمِيعِ الْعَوَائِدِ وَالْمَسَائِلِ الَّتِي بَيْنَ الْيَهُودِ. لِذَلِكَ أَلْتَمِسُ مِنْكَ أَنْ تَسْمَعَنِي بِطُولِ الأَنَاةِ. 
4 فَسِيرَتِي مُنْذُ حَدَاثَتِي الَّتِي مِنَ الْبُدَاءَةِ كَانَتْ بَيْنَ أُمَّتِي فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ يَعْرِفُهَا جَمِيعُ الْيَهُودِ 
5 عَالِمِينَ بِي مِنَ الأَوَّلِ - إِنْ أَرَادُوا أَنْ يَشْهَدُوا - أَنِّي حَسَبَ مَذْهَبِ عِبَادَتِنَا الأَضْيَقِ عِشْتُ فَرِّيسِيّاً. 
6 وَالآنَ أَنَا وَاقِفٌ أُحَاكَمُ عَلَى رَجَاءِ الْوَعْدِ الَّذِي صَارَ مِنَ اللهِ لِآبَائِنَا 
7 الَّذِي أَسْبَاطُنَا الاِثْنَا عَشَرَ يَرْجُونَ نَوَالَهُ عَابِدِينَ بِالْجَهْدِ لَيْلاً وَنَهَاراً. فَمِنْ أَجْلِ هَذَا الرَّجَاءِ أَنَا أُحَاكَمُ مِنَ الْيَهُودِ أَيُّهَا الْمَلِكُ أَغْرِيبَاسُ. 
8 لِمَاذَا يُعَدُّ عِنْدَكُمْ أَمْراً لاَ يُصَدَّقُ إِنْ أَقَامَ اللهُ أَمْوَاتاً؟ 
9 فَأَنَا ارْتَأَيْتُ فِي نَفْسِي أَنَّهُ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ أَصْنَعَ أُمُوراً كَثِيرَةً مُضَادَّةً لاِسْمِ يَسُوعَ النَّاصِرِيِّ. 
10 وَفَعَلْتُ ذَلِكَ أَيْضاً فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ فَحَبَسْتُ فِي سُجُونٍ كَثِيرِينَ مِنَ الْقِدِّيسِينَ آخِذاً السُّلْطَانَ مِنْ قِبَلِ رُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ. وَلَمَّا كَانُوا يُقْتَلُونَ أَلْقَيْتُ قُرْعَةً بِذَلِكَ. 
11 وَفِي كُلِّ الْمَجَامِعِ كُنْتُ أُعَاقِبُهُمْ مِرَاراً كَثِيرَةً وَأَضْطَرُّهُمْ إِلَى التَّجْدِيفِ. وَإِذْ أَفْرَطَ حَنَقِي عَلَيْهِمْ كُنْتُ أَطْرُدُهُمْ إِلَى الْمُدُنِ الَّتِي فِي الْخَارِجِ. 
12 «وَلَمَّا كُنْتُ ذَاهِباً فِي ذَلِكَ إِلَى دِمَشْقَ بِسُلْطَانٍ وَوَصِيَّةٍ مِنْ رُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ 
13 رَأَيْتُ فِي نِصْفِ النَّهَارِ فِي الطَّرِيقِ أَيُّهَا الْمَلِكُ نُوراً مِنَ السَّمَاءِ أَفْضَلَ مِنْ لَمَعَانِ الشَّمْسِ قَدْ أَبْرَقَ حَوْلِي وَحَوْلَ الذَّاهِبِينَ مَعِي. 
14 فَلَمَّا سَقَطْنَا جَمِيعُنَا عَلَى الأَرْضِ سَمِعْتُ صَوْتاً يُكَلِّمُنِي بِاللُّغَةِ الْعِبْرَانِيَّةِ: شَاوُلُ شَاوُلُ لِمَاذَا تَضْطَهِدُنِي؟ صَعْبٌ عَلَيْكَ أَنْ تَرْفُسَ مَنَاخِسَ 
15 فَقُلْتُ أَنَا: مَنْ أَنْتَ يَا سَيِّدُ؟ فَقَالَ: أَنَا يَسُوعُ الَّذِي أَنْتَ تَضْطَهِدُهُ. 
16 وَلَكِنْ قُمْ وَقِفْ عَلَى رِجْلَيْكَ لأَنِّي لِهَذَا ظَهَرْتُ لَكَ لأَنْتَخِبَكَ خَادِماً وَشَاهِداً بِمَا رَأَيْتَ وَبِمَا سَأَظْهَرُ لَكَ بِهِ 
17 مُنْقِذاً إِيَّاكَ مِنَ الشَّعْبِ وَمِنَ الْأُمَمِ الَّذِينَ أَنَا الآنَ أُرْسِلُكَ إِلَيْهِمْ 
18 لِتَفْتَحَ عُيُونَهُمْ كَيْ يَرْجِعُوا مِنْ ظُلُمَاتٍ إِلَى نُورٍ وَمِنْ سُلْطَانِ الشَّيْطَانِ إِلَى اللهِ حَتَّى يَنَالُوا بِالإِيمَانِ بِي غُفْرَانَ الْخَطَايَا وَنَصِيباً مَعَ الْمُقَدَّسِينَ. 
19 «مِنْ ثَمَّ أَيُّهَا الْمَلِكُ أَغْرِيبَاسُ لَمْ أَكُنْ مُعَانِداً لِلرُّؤْيَا السَّمَاوِيَّةِ 
20 بَلْ أَخْبَرْتُ أَوَّلاً الَّذِينَ فِي دِمَشْقَ وَفِي أُورُشَلِيمَ حَتَّى جَمِيعِ كُورَةِ الْيَهُودِيَّةِ ثُمَّ الْأُمَمَ أَنْ يَتُوبُوا وَيَرْجِعُوا إِلَى اللهِ عَامِلِينَ أَعْمَالاً تَلِيقُ بِالتَّوْبَةِ. 
21 مِنْ أَجْلِ ذَلِكَ أَمْسَكَنِي الْيَهُودُ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ وَشَرَعُوا فِي قَتْلِي. 
22 فَإِذْ حَصَلْتُ عَلَى مَعُونَةٍ مِنَ اللهِ بَقِيتُ إِلَى هَذَا الْيَوْمِ شَاهِداً لِلصَّغِيرِ وَالْكَبِيرِ. وَأَنَا لاَ أَقُولُ شَيْئاً غَيْرَ مَا تَكَلَّمَ الأَنْبِيَاءُ وَمُوسَى أَنَّهُ عَتِيدٌ أَنْ يَكُونَ: 
23 إِنْ يُؤَلَّمِ الْمَسِيحُ يَكُنْ هُوَ أَوَّلَ قِيَامَةِ الأَمْوَاتِ مُزْمِعاً أَنْ يُنَادِيَ بِنُورٍ لِلشَّعْبِ وَلِلْأُمَمِ». 
24 وَبَيْنَمَا هُوَ يَحْتَجُّ بِهَذَا قَالَ فَسْتُوسُ بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ: «أَنْتَ تَهْذِي يَا بُولُسُ! الْكُتُبُ الْكَثِيرَةُ تُحَوِّلُكَ إِلَى الْهَذَيَانِ». 
25 فَقَالَ: «لَسْتُ أَهْذِي أَيُّهَا الْعَزِيزُ فَسْتُوسُ بَلْ أَنْطِقُ بِكَلِمَاتِ الصِّدْقِ وَالصَّحْوِ. 
26 لأَنَّهُ مِنْ جِهَةِ هَذِهِ الْأُمُورِ عَالِمٌ الْمَلِكُ الَّذِي أُكَلِّمُهُ جِهَاراً إِذْ أَنَا لَسْتُ أُصَدِّقُ أَنْ يَخْفَى عَلَيْهِ شَيْءٌ مِنْ ذَلِكَ لأَنَّ هَذَا لَمْ يُفْعَلْ فِي زَاوِيَةٍ. 
27 أَتُؤْمِنُ أَيُّهَا الْمَلِكُ أَغْرِيبَاسُ بِالأَنْبِيَاءِ؟ أَنَا أَعْلَمُ أَنَّكَ تُؤْمِنُ». 
28 فَقَالَ أَغْرِيبَاسُ لِبُولُسَ: «بِقَلِيلٍ تُقْنِعُنِي أَنْ أَصِيرَ مَسِيحِيّاً». 
29 فَقَالَ بُولُسُ: «كُنْتُ أُصَلِّي إِلَى اللهِ أَنَّهُ بِقَلِيلٍ وَبِكَثِيرٍ لَيْسَ أَنْتَ فَقَطْ بَلْ أَيْضاً جَمِيعُ الَّذِينَ يَسْمَعُونَنِي الْيَوْمَ يَصِيرُونَ هَكَذَا كَمَا أَنَا مَا خَلاَ هَذِهِ الْقُيُودَ». 
30 فَلَمَّا قَالَ هَذَا قَامَ الْمَلِكُ وَالْوَالِي وَبَرْنِيكِي وَالْجَالِسُونَ مَعَهُمْ 
31 وَانْصَرَفُوا وَهُمْ يُكَلِّمُونَ بَعْضُهُمْ بَعْضاً قَائِلِينَ: «إِنَّ هَذَا الإِنْسَانَ لَيْسَ يَفْعَلُ شَيْئاً يَسْتَحِقُّ الْمَوْتَ أَوِ الْقُيُودَ». 
32 وَقَالَ أَغْرِيبَاسُ لِفَسْتُوسَ: «كَانَ يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يُطْلَقَ هَذَا الإِنْسَانُ لَوْ لَمْ يَكُنْ قَدْ رَفَعَ دَعْوَاهُ إِلَى قَيْصَرَ». 
*[/Q-BIBLE] 

*الاحداث في الاصحاح كالتالي : *
*بولس يحاكم أمام اغريباس ..*
*بولس وصل للدفاع عن نفسة بصعوبه للتشويش الذي يفعله له الاعداء*
*بولس يقص مجمل احداث حياتة في كلمات مقتضبة .. اضطهادة للمسيحيين .. ثم النقله في حياته بظهور المسيح له .....*
*فحكى ماحدث مجملا دون تفاصيل ... ولا تناقض في هذا على الاطلاق ...*

*ولا تنس صديقي العزيز ...*

*ما سلم لبولس  في دمشق كان بوحي الروح القدس ..*
*ونحن نؤمن ان الاب و الابن و الروح القدس واحد .....*

*فكان بولس فقط يحكي عن التسليم و الأمر الالهي متضمنا قصة الظهور دون الخوض في تفاصيل *...​


----------



## فلسطين الحرة (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: بولس الرسول المفترى عليه...*

كيف يعني هل يُعتبر بولس رسول او نبي ؟؟؟

انا اسال لعدم معرفتي بالموضوع فقط لا غير


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: بولس الرسول المفترى عليه...*



فلسطين الحرة قال:


> كيف يعني هل يُعتبر بولس رسول او نبي ؟؟؟
> 
> انا اسال لعدم معرفتي بالموضوع فقط لا غير


 
*فلسطين الحرة ...*
*اولا شكرا على مرورك ..*
*ثانيا : نحن نؤمن ان بولس رسول المسيح ...*
*ولأن المسيح هو الله*
*يكون طبيعيا ان بولس رسول الله*


----------



## حارس العقيدة (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: بولس الرسول المفترى عليه...*

هل تؤمن بالناموس يازميل؟؟


----------



## My Rock (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: بولس الرسول المفترى عليه...*



حارس العقيدة قال:


> هل تؤمن بالناموس يازميل؟؟


 
*ما تخليك في الموضوع يا اخ؟*


----------



## فلسطين الحرة (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: بولس الرسول المفترى عليه...*



اخرستوس انستي قال:


> *فلسطين الحرة ...*
> *اولا شكرا على مرورك ..*
> *ثانيا : نحن نؤمن ان بولس رسول المسيح ...*
> *ولأن المسيح هو الله*
> *يكون طبيعيا ان بولس رسول الله*




لم نسمع عن بولس ضمن الانبياء ثم ان كل نبي له معجزة فما هي معجزة بولس ؟
اولم يتأثر بولس بالرومان ومعتقداتهم اولم تكن معتقدات بولس هلنستية الم يغير صورة الرسول عيسى عليه السلام فهو يعتبر مؤسس المسيحية


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: بولس الرسول المفترى عليه...*



فلسطين الحرة قال:


> لم نسمع عن بولس ضمن الانبياء ثم ان كل نبي له معجزة فما هي معجزة بولس ؟
> اولم يتأثر بولس بالرومان ومعتقداتهم اولم تكن معتقدات بولس هلنستية الم يغير صورة الرسول عيسى عليه السلام فهو يعتبر مؤسس المسيحية


 
الفاضلة فلسطين الحرة
كونك لم تسمعي عن بولس رسول او نبي قول خاطئ 
واضرب لهم مثلاً اصحاب القرية اذ جاءها المرسلون . اذ ارسلنا
اليهم اثنين فكذبوهما فعززنا بثالث فقالوا انا اليكم مرسلون 
( سورة يس :13-14).

تفسير ابن كثير​قَالَ اِبْن جُرَيْج عَنْ وَهْب بْن سُلَيْمَان عَنْ شُعَيْب الْجِبَابِيّ قَالَ كَانَ اِسْم الرَّسُولَيْنِ الْأَوَّلَيْنِ شَمْعُون وَيُوحَنَّا وَاسْم الثَّالِث بُولُص وَالْقَرْيَة أَنْطَاكِيَّة " فَقَالُوا " أَيْ لِأَهْلِ تِلْكَ الْقَرْيَة " إِنَّا إِلَيْكُمْ مُرْسَلُونَ " أَيْ مِنْ رَبّكُمْ الَّذِي خَلَقَكُمْ يَأْمُركُمْ بِعِبَادَتِهِ وَحْده لَا شَرِيك لَهُ وَقَالَهُ أَبُو الْعَالِيَة وَزَعَمَ قَتَادَة أَنَّهُمْ كَانُوا رُسُل الْمَسِيح عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام إِلَى أَهْل أَنْطَاكِيَّة​ 

تفسير القرطبي ( الجامع لأحكام القرآن ) 
قَالَ اِبْن إِسْحَاق : وَكَانَ الَّذِي بَعَثَهُمْ عِيسَى مِنْ الْحَوَارِيِّينَ وَالْأَتْبَاع بُطْرُس وبولس إِلَى رُومِيَّة
​ 
وولافاده يوجد المزيد على هذا الرابط
*سؤال بسيط هل بولس الرسول مذكور بالقران ؟*

بالنسبة للحوار حول هل بولس مؤسس المسيحية أو هل قام بادخال معتقدات غريبه في المسيحية فراجعي هذا الموضوع
المسيحية و الوثنية 4- هل وثن بولس المسيحية؟


----------



## فلسطين الحرة (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: بولس الرسول المفترى عليه...*



اخرستوس انستي قال:


> الفاضلة فلسطين الحرة
> كونك لم تسمعي عن بولس رسول او نبي قول خاطئ
> واضرب لهم مثلاً اصحاب القرية اذ جاءها المرسلون . اذ ارسلنا
> اليهم اثنين فكذبوهما فعززنا بثالث فقالوا انا اليكم مرسلون
> ...



اخي اخرستوس اتضح ان اتباع عيسى عليه السلام وتلاميذه الذين كانوا معه لم يسمعوا بالثالوث المقدس وان بولس اخترعه 

وبالنسبة لبولس اذا كان رسول او نبي اعتقد هناك اختلاف بالمعنيين 

واذا كان بولس الرسول الثالث والاثنين الاخرين انبياء لله عيسى حسب اعتقادكم بالوهية عيسى الرسول ولكن من ارسل عيسى عليه السلام؟؟؟؟
ومن هو الاله الاب والاله الابن كم اله يوجد ؟؟؟ 
وقبل عيسى عليه السلام من كان اله؟؟؟


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: بولس الرسول المفترى عليه...*



فلسطين الحرة قال:


> اخي اخرستوس اتضح ان اتباع عيسى عليه السلام وتلاميذه الذين كانوا معه لم يسمعوا بالثالوث المقدس وان بولس اخترعه
> 
> وبالنسبة لبولس اذا كان رسول او نبي اعتقد هناك اختلاف بالمعنيين
> 
> ...


 
فلسطين الحرة ...

ايه اتضح دي ؟؟؟
خسارة 
كنت فاكرك بتاع حوار ونقد باسلوب علمي
انما جاي تقولي اتضح !!!
اسمح لي يا سيد ان اقول لك انه لم يتضح
بل *تأكد* ان بولس برئ من هذا الافتراء الاسلامي عليه
ولو عاوز تتأكد ناقشني في هذا الرابط
المسيحية و الوثنية 4- هل وثن بولس المسيحية؟
اما عن باقي اسألتك فلا اجابه لها في هذا الموضع ..
الحوار هنا حول هل ارسل بولس من المسيح ام لا
فقط


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: بولس الرسول المفترى عليه...*

*ويستمر الافتراء على بولس رسول الله*​ 
فيحاول المعترض تلفيق و تدليس ردا على ما وضعته من ادله لبيان ان رب المجد يسوع هو من ارسل بولس الرسول ...

فإن حذفنا السباب و التهكم و السخرية من أقوال المعترض الجاهل يتبقى لنا بضعه تدليسات واهية لا نستطيع ان نقول عنها ردود ..

*اضعها هنا على سبيل الملاحظات:*

1- هل يجوز أن نقبل بشهادة بولس لنفسه ؟

يقول المعترض :


> أما قولك بأن بولس شهد انفسه
> فاني أحاججك بما جاء في الكتاب المقدس :
> 
> 1 - 31 «إِنْ كُنْتُ أَشْهَدُ لِنَفْسِي فَشَهَادَتِي لَيْسَتْ حَقًّا.
> 32 - 32 الَّذِي يَشْهَدُ لِي هُوَ آخَرُ، وَأَنَا أَعْلَمُ أَنَّ شَهَادَتَهُ الَّتِي يَشْهَدُهَا لِي هِيَ حَق




ويلاحظ أحبائي ان المعترض يستشهد بقول رب المجد يسوع  !!!!!
وحقيقة لست ادري ما دلاله هذا الاستشهاد !!! سوى الافتراء على بولس الرسول واظهار عكس الحقيقة
*وربما هذا ما يبطنه مثل هذا المعترض و امثاله حتى انه اخفى شاهد العدد*
يوحنا 5
[Q-BIBLE]17فأجابهم يسوع ....... إِنْ كُنْتُ أَشْهَدُ لِنَفْسِي فَشَهَادَتِي لَيْسَتْ حَقًّا. 32 الَّذِي يَشْهَدُ لِي هُوَ آخَرُ، وَأَنَا أَعْلَمُ أَنَّ شَهَادَتَهُ الَّتِي يَشْهَدُهَا لِي هِيَ حَق. 33 أَنْتُمْ أَرْسَلْتُمْ إِلَى يُوحَنَّا فَشَهِدَ لِلْحَقِّ[/Q-BIBLE] 

الا ترون معي الافتراء على بولس الرسول !!!!

ونعود فنقول انه يجوز الاستدلال بشهادة بولس لنفسه للاسباب التاليه :
 1- المرجع الاساسي في درء الافتراءات على بولس الرسول هو الكتاب المقدس كما اقر المعترضون ان الكتاب المقدس يكذبه !!!!!

2- بولس مر بمرحله اختبار حينما اقام مع التلاميذ بضعه ايام عقب تحوله الي المسيحية ووثق فيه التلاميذ حتى انهم قاموا بحمايته عند محاوله الاغتيال

3- اجهر بولس بمسيحيته وقام بالتبشير برب المجد يسوع معلنا انه هو ابن الله الظاهر في الجسد ولم يعارضه أحد بل أن رد الفعل الوحيد هو اندهاش الجمع لترديده لنفس تعاليم التلاميذ 

يتبــــــــــــع


----------



## My Rock (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: بولس الرسول المفترى عليه...*



اخرستوس انستي قال:


> 1- هل يجوز أن نقبل بشهادة بولس لنفسه ؟
> 
> يقول المعترض :
> 
> ...


 
كلام جميل, فشريعة العهد القديم تقتضي رجلان او اكثر للشهادة و موضوع شهادة المسيح لنفسه ردينا عليها بالمناسبة في الموضوع التالي هل شهادة المسيح لنفسه حق أم باطل ؟؟؟

اما من يقول ان بولس يشهد لنفسه فقط, فهو لم يقرأ الكتاب المقدس حقا, فنرى ان بعد ظهور المسيح لشاول و مناداته و امره بدخول المدينة نرى ان الرب كلم التلميذ 
حَنَانِيَّا و كلمه برؤية كما هي مذكورة في اعمال الرسل 9 و العدد 10:

[Q-BIBLE] 
Act 9:10 وَكَانَ فِي دِمَشْقَ تِلْمِيذٌ اسْمُهُ حَنَانِيَّا فَقَالَ لَهُ الرَّبُّ فِي رُؤْيَا: «يَا حَنَانِيَّا». فَقَالَ: «هَأَنَذَا يَا رَبُّ». 
Act 9:11 فَقَالَ لَهُ الرَّبُّ: «قُمْ وَاذْهَبْ إِلَى الزُّقَاقِ الَّذِي يُقَالُ لَهُ الْمُسْتَقِيمُ وَاطْلُبْ فِي بَيْتِ يَهُوذَا رَجُلاً طَرْسُوسِيّاً اسْمُهُ شَاوُلُ - لأَنَّهُ هُوَذَا يُصَلِّي. 
Act 9:12 وَقَدْ رَأَى فِي رُؤْيَا رَجُلاً اسْمُهُ حَنَانِيَّا دَاخِلاً وَوَاضِعاً يَدَهُ عَلَيْهِ لِكَيْ يُبْصِرَ». 
Act 9:13 فَأَجَابَ حَنَانِيَّا: «يَا رَبُّ قَدْ سَمِعْتُ مِنْ كَثِيرِينَ عَنْ هَذَا الرَّجُلِ كَمْ مِنَ الشُّرُورِ فَعَلَ بِقِدِّيسِيكَ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ. 
Act 9:14 وَهَهُنَا لَهُ سُلْطَانٌ مِنْ رُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ أَنْ يُوثِقَ جَمِيعَ الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ بِاسْمِكَ». 
Act 9:15 فَقَالَ لَهُ الرَّبُّ: «اذْهَبْ لأَنَّ هَذَا لِي إِنَاءٌ مُخْتَارٌ لِيَحْمِلَ اسْمِي أَمَامَ أُمَمٍ وَمُلُوكٍ وَبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ. 
Act 9:16 لأَنِّي سَأُرِيهِ كَمْ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَتَأَلَّمَ مِنْ أَجْلِ اسْمِي».
[/Q-BIBLE]


اضافة صغيرة ان الكتاب المقدس يستمر بأخبارنا ان بولس كان مع التلاميذ اياما, فمن غير المعقول ان يكون معهم بحسب شهادة حَنَانِيَّا و بحسب شهادة المسيح و بولس و يكون كاذبا, خصوصا ان تعلمه و نموه في المسيح يشهد, فالتلاميذ شهدوا جميعا لبولس اذ مكث معهم و تعلم منهم في بداية الأمر
لكن لنضع هذا جانبا و نستمر بالأدلة التي تثبت ان بولس رسول من داخل الكتاب المقدس, فنرى في اعمال الرسل يصف الرسول بولس بالرسول في نصوص عديدة:



اعمال الرسل الأصحاح 14 العدد 4 
[Q-BIBLE]فَانْشَقَّ جُمْهُورُ الْمَدِينَةِ فَكَانَ بَعْضُهُمْ مَعَ الْيَهُودِ وَبَعْضُهُمْ مَعَ الرَّسُولَيْنِ. [/Q-BIBLE]


اعمال الرسل الأصحاح 14 العدد 14 
[Q-BIBLE]فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ الرَّسُولاَنِ بَرْنَابَا وَبُولُسُ مَزَّقَا ثِيَابَهُمَا وَانْدَفَعَا إِلَى الْجَمْعِ صَارِخَيْنِ: [/Q-BIBLE]

ناهيك عن افتتاحيات رسائل بولس التي يذكر فينا انه رسول المسيح, لكن ما دمنا في موضوع الشهادة, فنعبر شهادة الكتاب المقدس لبولس على لسانه و نأخذ بشهادة الكتاب المقدس على لسان بطرس و تحديدا في بطرس 2 الأصحاح 3 العدد 15 

[Q-BIBLE]وَاحْسِبُوا أَنَاةَ رَبِّنَا خَلاَصاً، كَمَا كَتَبَ إِلَيْكُمْ أَخُونَا الْحَبِيبُ بُولُسُ أَيْضاً بِحَسَبِ الْحِكْمَةِ الْمُعْطَاةِ لَهُ، [/Q-BIBLE]

كل هذا و يسبقه اشتراك الكنيسة و المشايخ و الرسل ايضا في تعيين رسل مع بولس و برنابا كما هو مذكور في اعمال الرسل الأصحاح 15, فاذا كان المشايخ و الكنيسة و الرسل اجتمعوا بشأن الرسل الذين سيرسلوهما مع بولس و برنابا, فما بالك ما كان اجتماعهم بشأن بولس و برنابا كرسولين, فاذا الأجتماع هذا كله لسبب مرافقين للرسل, فالرسل و تحديدهم اعظم من المرافقين بطبيعة الحال


فماذا لدينا بعد هذا كله؟
​

شهادة بولس لنفسه​
شهادة حنانيا​
شهادة المسيح ​
شهادة المشايخ و الكنيسة و الرسل دفعة واحدة​
شهادة الكتاب المقدس بشتى نصوصه, سواء في اعمال الرسل و كاتبه لوقا ام شهادة الكتاب على لسنا بولس لنفسه في رسائله ام شهادة الكتاب المقدس على لسان بطرس​
شهادة لوقا​
شهادة بطرس​
شهادة الرسل الذي اقام معهم اياما​
شهادة برنابا الرسول المرافق​

فأي عقل هذا الذي يرفض رسولية بولس الرسول؟
عيب ان يطلق عليه عقلا اصلا, فأي خلاصة تريد استنتاج ان الرسول بولس هي غير صحيحة من الكتاب المقدس هي محاولة فاشلة و غير امينة, بل هو هراء لا اكثر.

سلام و نعمة​​


----------



## الحوت (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: بولس الرسول المفترى عليه...*



اخرستوس انستي قال:


> الفاضلة فلسطين الحرة
> كونك لم تسمعي عن بولس رسول او نبي قول خاطئ
> واضرب لهم مثلاً اصحاب القرية اذ جاءها المرسلون . اذ ارسلنا
> اليهم اثنين فكذبوهما فعززنا بثالث فقالوا انا اليكم مرسلون
> ...


*
اخي اخرستوس المسلمين لا يعترفون بولس الرسول ولا يوحنا الرسول ولا اي تلميذ من تلاميذ نهائيا وان سألت اي مسلم ما هي اسماء حواري المسيح سيقول لك لا اعرف او يتحجج بانه غير مهم معرفة اسمائهم لانهم لو اعترفوا باي واحد فيهم يبقى سيقعوا في اشكال كبير لانهم يطعنون في كل تلاميذ المسيح بالكتاب المقدس وينكرون عليهم الرسولية والنبؤة :w00t:*


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: بولس الرسول المفترى عليه...*

استاذي العظيم ماي روك ...
في كلمات قليله عظيمة في معناها لم تضع مجالا لاي احد أن يتنفس حول هذا الموضوع
خاصة أن المرجع هو الكتاب المقدس ...

ولا اعتقد انه من يوجد على وجه الارض من يكون بغباء أن يدعي أن الرؤية هي حلم !!!!

فالكتاب المقدس ذكر ظهور المسيح لحنانيا انه رؤيا
[Q-BIBLE]Act 9:10 وَكَانَ فِي دِمَشْقَ تِلْمِيذٌ اسْمُهُ حَنَانِيَّا فَقَالَ لَهُ الرَّبُّ فِي رُؤْيَا: «يَا حَنَانِيَّا». فَقَالَ: «هَأَنَذَا يَا رَبُّ». 
[/Q-BIBLE]

وظهور المسيح لبولس أنه رؤيا

[Q-BIBLE]Act 9:12 وَقَدْ رَأَى فِي رُؤْيَا رَجُلاً اسْمُهُ حَنَانِيَّا دَاخِلاً وَوَاضِعاً يَدَهُ عَلَيْهِ لِكَيْ يُبْصِرَ».[/Q-BIBLE]


وهذا بحث جميل للافاده حول معنى الرؤية في اطار عام
http://209.85.135.104/search?q=cach...n.doc+مفهوم+الرؤيا+؟&hl=ar&ct=clnk&cd=1&gl=eg


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: بولس الرسول المفترى عليه...*

الرؤى في الكتاب المقدس ليست بالضرورة أن تكون في اثناء النوم

[Q-BIBLE] 3فرأى ظاهرا في *رؤيا* نحو الساعة التاسعة من النهار ، ملاكا من الله داخلا إليه وقائلا له : يا كرنيليوس (اع 10 : 3)
[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]† 22فلما خرج لم يستطع أن يكلمهم ، ففهموا أنه قد رأى *رؤيا* في الهيكل . فكان يومئ إليهم وبقي صامتا (لو 1 : 22)
[/Q-BIBLE]

*بل أن القديس بولس رسول الله وصف ظهور الرب له في وسط النهار واثناء سفرة بالرؤيا*

[Q-BIBLE] 
† 19من ثم أيها الملك أغريباس لم أكن معاندا *للرؤيا* السماوية (اع 26 : 19)

[/Q-BIBLE]


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: بولس الرسول المفترى عليه...*



riyad قال:


> *اخي اخرستوس المسلمين لا يعترفون بولس الرسول ولا يوحنا الرسول ولا اي تلميذ من تلاميذ نهائيا وان سألت اي مسلم ما هي اسماء حواري المسيح سيقول لك لا اعرف او يتحجج بانه غير مهم معرفة اسمائهم لانهم لو اعترفوا باي واحد فيهم يبقى سيقعوا في اشكال كبير لانهم يطعنون في كل تلاميذ المسيح بالكتاب المقدس وينكرون عليهم الرسولية والنبؤة :w00t:*


مع حق استاذي رياض ...
والعجيب أن بعض علمائهم ذكروا اسمائهم في الروايات ..

الا ان بولس خاصة  ذلك الرسول العظيم يسبب لهم عقدة نفسية ..

بركة صلواته مع جميعنا أمين


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: بولس الرسول المفترى عليه...*

*يأتي معترض أخر فيقول ...*



> كيف نثق في اقوال بولس جمله و تفصيلا اليس هو القائل :
> † 7فإنه إن كان صدق الله قد ازداد *بكذبي* لمجده ، فلماذا أدان أنا بعد كخاطئ (رو 3 : 7)
> 
> فهنا بولس يعترف بنفسة أنه كاذب فيما يقول ليزيد مجد  يسوع




*وللرد نقول بنعمة الروح القدس*

أعلن بولس الرسول في أكثر من موضع احبائي عن نبذه للكذب وانه لم يكذب ...

[Q-BIBLE]1أقول *الصدق* في المسيح ، لا *أكذب* ، وضميري شاهد لي بالروح القدس (رو 9 : 1)
[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE] 31الله أبو ربنا يسوع المسيح ، الذي هو مبارك إلى الأبد ، يعلم أني *لست أكذب* (2كو 11 : 31)
[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]† 20والذي أكتب به إليكم هوذا قدام الله أني لست *أكذب* فيه (غل 1 : 20)[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]† 7التي جعلت أنا لها كارزا ورسولا . الحق أقول في المسيح *ولا أكذب* ، معلما للأمم في الإيمان والحق (1تي 2 : 7)
[/Q-BIBLE]

وحث المؤمنين على عدم الكذب

[Q-BIBLE]† 25لذلك اطرحوا عنكم *الكذب* ، وتكلموا بالصدق كل واحد مع قريبه ، لأننا بعضنا أعضاء البعض (اف 4 : 25)
[/Q-BIBLE]

يتضح جليا أن بولس الرسول غير كاذب ... فماذى تعني تلك الاقوال اذن :

[Q-BIBLE]
† 7فإنه إن كان صدق الله قد ازداد *بكذبي* لمجده ، فلماذا أدان أنا بعد كخاطئ (رو 3 : 7)
[/Q-BIBLE]

*لنـــــــــــــــــرى* :

لابد أولا أن نرى سياق الحديث

[Q-BIBLE]*ولكن إن كان إثمنا يبين برّ الله، فماذا نقول: ألعلّ الله الذي يجلب الغضب ظالم؟ أتكلم بحسب الإنسان: حاشًا، فكيف يدين الله العالم إذ ذاك؟ فإنه أن كان صدق الله قد ازداد بكذبي لمجده، فلماذا أُدان أنا بعد كخاطئ؟ أمّا كان يُفتري علينا، وكما يزعَم قوم أننا نقول: لنفعل السيّئات لكي تأتي الخيرات، الذين دينونتهم عادلة*" *[5-8]*.[/Q-BIBLE]

والمعنى واضح ..

يقول الاب تادرس يعقوب



> يودّ الرسول تأكيد أن الله الذي يتمجّد حتى في شرّنا بإعلان برّه وحبّه للخطاة لا يعفي الإنسان من مسئوليته عن ارتكابه للإثم. فقد اعتاد الإنسان منذ بدء سقوطه أن يلقي باللوم على غيره، كما فعل آدم الذي ألقى باللوم على المرأة التي جعلها الله معه (تك 3: 12)، وكما فعلت حواء التي ألقت باللوم على الحيّة.


 
 يُعلّق *القدّيس إكليمنضس السكندري *علىالعبارات الرسولية التي بين أيدينا





> أن الله يوقع العقوبة ليس عن انفعال، إنما لتحقيق العدالة، فيختار الأثيم لنفسه أن يسقط تحت العقوبة بكامل حريته، هو الملوم لا الله


 

مما سبق يتضح ان قول الرسول بولس (كذبي) يقصد نفسة الخاطئ ... وليس بولس (الرسول)
فإن مجد الله ورسائلة تظهر ايضا بأقوال الكاذبين ....

فهل من اعتراض ؟؟؟؟


----------



## My Rock (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: بولس الرسول المفترى عليه...*



اخرستوس انستي قال:


> *يأتي معترض أخر فيقول ...*
> 
> كيف نثق في اقوال بولس جمله و تفصيلا اليس هو القائل :
> † 7فإنه إن كان صدق الله قد ازداد *بكذبي* لمجده ، فلماذا أدان أنا بعد كخاطئ (رو 3 : 7)
> ...


 
من اتفه الشبهات التي رأيتها
من يطرحها يؤكد لي انه صفر في الكتاب المقدس
من يطرحها يؤكد لي ان لا عقل له
من يطرحها يؤكد لي ان انه يقطف النصوص و لا يقرأها كلها
من يطرحها يؤكد لي انه يتبع محاولة "لا تقربوا الصلاة"

الموضوع ردينا عليها ببحث شامل على الرابط التالي: 
فَإِنَّهُ إِنْ كَانَ صِدْقُ اللهِ قَدِ ازْدَادَ بِكَذِبِي لِمَجْدِهِ فَلِمَاذَا أُدَانُ أَنَا بَعْدُ كَخَاطِئٍ؟

فالرسول بولس لا يدعي الكذب و لا ينسبه لنفسه, بل يتكلم على لسان الخطاة كما هو مشروح عددا عددا بالرابط اعلاه


----------



## الحوت (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: بولس الرسول المفترى عليه...*



> "فإنه إن كان صدق الله قد ازداد بكذبي لمجده فلماذا أدان أنا بعد كخاطئ "الرسالة الى رومية(اصحاح3/عدد7)


*
ونضيف الاتي ايضا للتوضيح :

 الرسول بولس لم يكن يتحدث عن نفسه , انما بلسان حال من يقولون ذلك الكلام ..
{ اتكلم بحسب الانسان } ( رومية 5:3)

اذ اردف قائلاً : { الذين دينونتهم عادلة } ( رومية 8:3)


وهذه ترجمات اخرى لذات النص المقدس :

{ أما كما يفترى علينا وكما يزعم قوم أننا نقول: لنفعل السيآت لكي تأتي الخيرات. الذين دينونتهم عادلة.} ( رومية 8:3)

{ ولماذا لا نعمل الشر ليجيء منه الخير، كما يفتري علينا بعضهم، فيزعمون أننا نقول به؟ هؤلاء عقابهم عادل} ( رومية 8:3)

{ ولماذا لانفعل الشر لكي يأتي منه الخير، كما يفترى علينا فيزعم بعضهم أننا نقول به؟ إن الحكم على هؤلاء لعدل} ( رومية 8:3)​
اذن من كلام بولس الرسول .. ندين المعترض !

بينما قراءة متأنية لرسائل القديس بولس .. فيمكن لكل بصير اكتشاف وصايا الروح القدس على فم الرسول بولس بذم الكذب وتجريمه والنهي عنه بشكل مطلق دون اي استثناءات ..!

لا كذب في حياة بولس !!!​

{لذلك اطرحوا عنكم الكذب وتكلموا بالصدق كل واحد مع قريبه . لاننا بعضنا اعضاء البعض } ( افسس 4:25  )

{عالما هذا ان الناموس لم يوضع للبار بل للأثمة والمتمردين للفجّار
والخطاة للدنسين والمستبيحين لقاتلي الآباء وقاتلي الامهات لقاتلي
الناس  للزناة لمضاجعي الذكور لسارقي الناس للكذابين للحانثين وان كان شيء آخر يقاوم التعليم الصحيح }
( 1 تيموثاوس الاصحاح الاول )​

وكان الرسول يقول الصدق امام الرب ولا يكذب ..!


{اقول الصدق في المسيح . لا اكذب وضميري شاهد لي بالروح القدس }( رو 9:1 )

{الله ابو ربنا يسوع المسيح الذي هو مبارك الى الابد يعلم اني لست اكذب } ( 2كو 11:31  )

{والذي اكتب به اليكم هوذا قدّام الله اني لست اكذب فيه } ( غل 1:20 )

{التي جعلت انا لها كارزا ورسولا . الحق اقول في المسيح ولا اكذب .
معلّما للامم في الايمان والحق} ( 1تي 2:7  )​
اما عن الرياء والنفاق .. فيقول بوحي الروح القدس :


{واما غاية الوصية فهي المحبة من قلب طاهر وضمير صالح وايمان بلا
رياء} ( 1تي 1:5  )

{المحبة فلتكن بلا رياء . كونوا كارهين الشر ملتصقين بالخير } ( رو 12:9 )

{في طهارة في علم في اناة في لطف في الروح القدس في محبة بلا رياء} ( 2كو 6:6 )​*


*
منقول :smil12:*


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: بولس الرسول المفترى عليه...*

*شكرا استاذي الفاضل على الرابط ... فهو توضيح جميل و تفصيل رائع .. ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*

*واقتبس فقط من احد مشاركات اساتذتي هذا الجزء*



> *شكرا على الشرح ولكن اذا رجعنا للترجمات الاخرة نجد النص اكثر وضوح
> 
> 
> الترجمة العربية المشتركة
> ...


----------



## الحوت (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: بولس الرسول المفترى عليه...*

*شبهه اخرى :*


> {صرت لليهودي كيهودي لأربح اليهود، وللذين تحت الناموس كأني تحت الناموس لأربح الذين تحت الناموس، وللذين بلا ناموس كأني بلا ناموس، مع أني لست بلا ناموس، بل تحت ناموس المسيح، لأربح الذين بلا ناموس } (1كورنثوس 9: 20 و21)



*حيث اعترضوا ضد الرسول القديس بولس .. بسبب ما قرأوه ( بمنطق اعوج ) من كلامه لاهل كورنثوس , زاعمين بكل وقاحة بأنه كان منافقاً ..!

الرسول بولس لم يقل ابداً ( صرت لليهود يهودي ) !!!!!
او ( صرت بلا ناموس ) !!!! 

انما قال : { كيهودي } و  { كأني بلا ناموس } !

فهو لم يتجرد من مبادئه ومعتقداته وايمانه القويم .. انما تنازل عن " سطحيات " لا اساسيات .. لكي يربح الجميع للخلاص ..

فهو كيهودي كان يدخل مجامعهم وكنيسهم ليحاورهم ويدعوهم للخلاص .. 
وكان كيوناني يدخل الى نواديهم ويعظهم ويدعوهم للخلاص من الاصنام والوثنية , كما فعل مع أهل اثينا !
وصار للضعفاء كالضعيف .. اذ عاش حياتهم وتواضع مثلهم وتحمل ضعفهم وكلمهم ببساطة وبما يعرفونه ويفهمونه ..

ولا نرى في هذا اي مما زعمه المعترض من " نفاق " !

على العموم ان الخير المفسر للكتاب المقدس هو الاباء القديسون ..
 وهذه طائفة من اقوال اساطين المسيحية في تفسير كلام الرسول بولس نضعها لتعم الفائدة :

القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم  

" كان مديناً لليهود والأمم بالمحبة من قلبٍ طاهرٍ وضميرٍ صالحٍ وإيمانٍ بلا رياء (ا تي 1: 5)، لهذا صار كل شيءٍ لكل البشر لكي يربح الكل [19]، لا بمهارة المخادع، بل بحب من هو مملوء بالحنو. بمعنى أنه ليس بالتظاهر بأنه يفعل كل الشرور التي يفعلها الآخرون، بل باستخدام أقصى المتاعب التي بها يخدم بكل حنو، مقدمًا العلاج للشرور التي يمارسها الغير، حاسبا ما هم فيه كأنه فيه هو. يحسب نفسه مريضًا، لا بأن يتظاهر بأن لديه حمى بل يحسب في ذهنه المتعاطف بالحق معهم ما يلزم أن يُفعل به لو كان هو في وضع المريض."

القديس أغسطينوس 

"فصرت لليهود كيهودي، لأربح اليهود،
وللذين تحت الناموس كأني تحت الناموس،
لأربح الذين تحت الناموس" [20].
يبدأ بفئة اليهود أولاً لأنه يشعر بالالتزام بخدمة بني شعبه في كل بلدٍ مع أنه رسول الأمم، ومن جانب آخر فإن اليهود كانوا يمثلون غالبية في الثورة ضد الرسول بولس إذ يتهمونه بالتحرر من الناموس وتجاهل قوانينه.
صار لكل فئة كواحدٍ منهم يلتزم ببعض عادتهم وسلوكهم بضميرٍ صالحٍ مادامت في الرب، ولا يقاومهم. فحيث لا يوجد خطر علي خلاصهم لا يهاجمهم (راجع أع 16: 3، 18:21:21- 26، 23: 1-6).
بقوله: "تحت الناموس" غالبًا ما يقصد اليهود الذين يعيشون في اليهودية الذين يلتزمون بتنفيذ الناموس أكثر من اليهود الذين يعيشون وسط الأمم.
هل بقوله: "صرت لليهود" وللذين "تحت الناموس" فيه تكرار لأن اليهود هم تحت الناموس؟ بقوله صرت لليهود يتحدث عنهم كأمة ووطن، فقد كان بجنسيته يهوديًا, لكن ليس بالضروري كل يهودي تحت الناموس، كاليهودي الذي يقبل الإيمان بالسيد المسيح فيتحرر من الناموس مع بقائه حسب جنسه يهوديًا.
في سفر الأعمال (16: 3) التزم الرسول بولس أن يختن تيموثاوس تلميذه لكي يربح اليهود الذين لم يؤمنوا بعد، ولا يتعثروا فيه ككاسرٍ للناموس.
v لم يقل "صرت لليهودي يهوديًا" بل "كيهودي"، وذلك بتدبير حكيم. ماذا تقول؟ هل مبشر العالم الذي تلامس مع السموات عينها وأضاء ببهاء هكذا في النعمة ينزل بكليته إلى هذه الدرجة؟ نعم، هذا هو الصعود. فلا تنظروا إلى نزوله، بل صعوده، إذ ينحني إلى أسفل ويُقيمه إليه.
v متى صار تحت الناموس؟ عندما حلق رأسه وقدّم ذبيحة. لقد حدثت هذه الأمور ليس لأن فكره قد تغيّر، وإنما لأن حبه قد أنزله. وذلك لكي يجلب إلى الإيمان أولئك الذين هم بالحق يهود. صار هو هكذا ليس بالحقيقة يهوديًا بل أظهر نفسه هكذا فقط وليس بالفعل ولا بأعمال صادرة عن عقله! حتى يحرر أولئك الذين يمارسونها ويرتفع بهم من الانحطاط.
v لم يحاور اليهود من الأناجيل بل من الأنبياء، لهذا يقول: "صرت لليهود كيهودي".


القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم 

" لم يتظاهر بولس بما هو ليس عليه، إنما أظهر حُنوًا.
v الشخص الذي يهتم برعاية مريض يصير بمعنى ما هو نفسه مريضًا, لا بالتظاهر بأن لديه حمى بل بالتفكير متعاطفا كيف يود أن يعامله الغير لو كان هو نفسه مريضًا.
v عندما يقول الرسول: "فصرت لليهود كيهودي لأربح اليهود. وللذين تحت الناموس كأني تحت الناموس لأربح الذين تحت الناموس. وللذين بلا ناموسٍ كأني بلا ناموس. مع أني لست بلا ناموس للَّه بل تحت ناموسٍ للمسيح لأربح الذين بلا ناموسٍ. صرت للضعفاءِ كضعيفٍ لأربح الضعفاءَ. صرت للكلّ كلَّ شيءٍ لأخلّص على حالٍ قومًا" (1 كو 20:9-22). فبلا شك لا يفعل هذا تصنعًا كما قد يحسب البعض، مبررين بذلك تصنعهم الممقوت. 
فهو يفعل هذا حبًا فيهم، متأثرًا بضعفات الآخرين حاسبًا إياهم ضعفًا له. وقد سبق أن وضع هذه القاعدة "فإني إذا كنت حرًّا من الجميع استعبدت نفسي للجميع لأربح الأكثرين" (1 كو 19:9). وتظهر محبته وشفقته على الضعفاء كما لو كانت ضعفاتهم ضعفاته هو. وليس تصنعًا منه. يقول: "فإنكم إنما دُعِيتم للحريَّة أيُّها الاخوة. غير أنهُ لا تصيّروا الحرَّية فرصة للجسد بل بالمحبة اخدموا بعضكم بعضًا" (غلا 13:5). "

القديس أغسطينوس 

" هل صار بولس كل شيء لكل البشر في المظهر فحسب متملقا إياهم؟ لا! كان رجل آلام، وباهتمام شديد اهتم بهم وتعاطف مع جميعهم. كلنا يوجد فينا ما هو مشترك مع كل أحد. هذا التعاطف مع الآخر هو ما احتضنه بولس في تعامله مع كل شخص بعينه."​
أمبروسياستر 

"وللذين بلا ناموس كأني بلا ناموس،
مع أني لست بلا ناموس للَّه،
بل تحت ناموس للمسيح،
لأربح الذين بلا ناموس" [21].
ربما يقصد هنا فئتين:
أ. جماعة الصدوقيين الذين لا يبالون بالطقوس اليهودية، فظهر بينهم كمن لا يهتم بالطقوس فيقبلوا الإيمان ويصدقوا القيامة الأخيرة.
ب. الأمم الذين لا يلتزمون بناموس موسى مثل الشرائع الخاصة بالتطهيرات والختان الخ. فكان يتحدث معهم بلغتهم كواحدٍ منهم يعرف شعراءهم وعقائدهم.
"ناموس المسيح" لم يشعر قط بأنه يسلك بلا ناموس الحب الملزم. فالحياة في المسيح يسوع لها التزاماته وقوانينها، لكي يحمل المؤمن شركة سمات المسيح من حب وقداسة وطول أناة وطاعة الخ. الحياة في المسيح لها نظامها الدقيق الروحي والمبهج بكونها عربونًا للحياة السماوية الدقيقة. ناموس المسيح الذي نلتزم به هو ناموس الحب، به نكمل الناموس ( رو 13: 8؛ 6: 2).
v يقول البعض أنه يشير هنا إلى حديثه مع أهل أثينا بخصوص ما هو منقوش على المذبح، لهذا يقول: "وللذين بلا ناموس كأني بلا ناموس".
v لئلا يظن أحد أن الأمر فيه تغيير في فكره أضاف: "مع أني لست بلا ناموس للَّه بل تحت ناموس للمسيح". بمعنى: "حاشا أن أكون بلا ناموس، أنا لست تحت الناموس لكن لي ناموس أكثر سموًا من القديم، هو ناموس الروح والنعمة"، لهذا يضيف: "للمسيح".

القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم 

" فعل هذا عن عفوٍ وليس عن كذب. فإنه صار لكل واحد كأنه مثله لكي يعينه عندما تغلب المراحم العظيمة، فيرغب كل واحدٍ له كما كان في نفس البؤس الذي فيه. هكذا صار مثل الغير لا بخداعه بل بوضع نفسه في موضع الغير."

القديس أغسطينوس

"صرت للضعفاء كضعيف لأربح الضعفاء،
صرت للكل كل شيء لأخلص على كل حال قوما" [22].
"وهذا أنا أفعله لأجل الإنجيل لأكون شريكًا فيه" [23].
يقصد بالضعفاء غير المسيحيين وأيضا المسيحيين ضعفاء الضمائر. فالرسول صاحب الضمير القوي يترفق بالضعفاء من المؤمنين وغير المؤمنين لكي يربحهم للمسيح عوض أن يكون عثرة لهم (1 كو 8: 8، رو 14:1).
يقصد بالضعفاء أولئك الذين يتشككون بسرعة، خاصة في التعامل مع المقدسات.
علامة حبه أنه يتشكل مع كل أحد لا ليخدعه بل ليربحه للإيمان، فصار لليهودي كيهودي، وللذين تحت الناموس كأنه تحت الناموس، حتى الذين بلا ناموس كأنه بلا ناموس، وللضعفاء كضعيف، وللكل كل شيء، ليخلّص على كل حال قومًا. هذا أسلوب أب يتنازل ليعامل أطفاله كطفلٍ وسطهم حتى يحملهم إلى النضوج. "التشكل" هنا لا يعني الرياء أو الكذب أو الخداع، وإنما بدافع الحب يتنازل عن إرادته الخاصة وطريقه ومسراته ومكاسبه لكي يكسب الكل فيحملوا إرادة المسيح ويقبلوه طريقًا لهم وعله مسرتهم ومكسبهم الأبدي. 
كان الرسول أبعد ما يكون عن أن ينتقد الذين تحت الناموس أو بلا ناموس أو الضعفاء. إنه لم يحتقرهم، ولا دخل معهم في مجادلات فكرية نظرية، لكنه انحني بالحب لكي يحملهم في قلبه ويقدمهم لمحب كل البشرية ومخلص الجميع.
v يمكن تفسير ذلك بطريقة صحيحة، وهي أنه ليس بالكذب بل بالتعاطف الذي جعله قادرًا أن يحولهم إلى الإيمان خلال محبته العظيمة حيث حسب نفسه كأنه هو الذي يعاني من الشر الذي يود أن يشفيهم منه.

v في كل موضع يصير المخلص هو الكل للكل. فللجائع يصير لهم خبزًا, وللعطشان ماءً, وللموتى القيامة, وللمرضى طبيبًا , وللخطاة خلاصًا.

القديس كيرلس الأورشليمي

v صار (السيد المسيح) كل شيءٍ لكل البشر لكي يقدم خلاصًا للكل. بولس إذ يقتدي به عاش كمن هو خارج الناموس مع أنه قد بقى فهمًا بالناموس. بذل حياته لأجل نفع أولئك الذين يريدهم أن يغلبوا. بإرادته صار ضعيفًا للضعفاء ليقويهم.

القديس أمبروسيوس

v صار بولس ضعيفًا بامتناعه عن الأشياء التي قد تعثر الضعفاء.

أمبروسياستر

v من كان ناضجًا في الإيمان مثل الرسول بولس يمكنه وحده أن يقول هذا. لن يقدر الخاطي أن ينطق بهذا.
v السبب الذي لأجله تركض (الكنيسة) مع الفتيات نحوه هو أن الشخص الكامل دائمًا يصير كل شيء لكل البشر لكي يربح الكل [22].

العلامة أوريجينوس

v إن كان بولس يحفظ هذه الأسرار بنظام فيتظاهر كيهودي ليكسب اليهود، فلماذا لم يشترك مع الأمم في الذبائح الوثنية مادام بالنسبة لهم كان كمن هو بلا ناموس لكي يكسبهم هم أيضًا؟ 
تفسير ذلك أنه اشترك في الذبائح اليهودية لأنه يهودي بالميلاد، وعندما قال هذا كله قصد ليس أنه تظاهر أن يكون ما هو ليس عليه إنما شعر بحنوٍ صادق أن يقدم لهم عونًا كهذا كما لو كان مقدمًا له لو أنه منشغل في خطأهم. 
هنا لم يستخدم مهارة المخادع بل التعاطف وحنو المخلص. في نفس العبارة يضع الرسول المبدأ بطريقة عامة: "صرت للضعفاء كضعيف لأربح الضعفاء. صرت للـكل كل شيء لأخلص على كل حال قومًا" [22]. الجزء الأخير من العبارة يقودنا لفهم السابق بأن يظهر نفسه كشخصٍ يشفق على ضعف الآخرين كما لو كان ضعفه هو. فعندما يقول: "من يضعف وأنا لا أضعف؟" (2 كو 11: 29) لم يرد أن يتظاهر بأنه يعاني من ذات ضعف الغير، بل بالأحرى أنه يظهر ذلك بالتعاطف معه.

القديس أغسطينوس

v هكذا فلتفعلوا أنتم أيضًا ولا تحسبوا أنفسكم أفضل من غيركم حتى تتواضعوا، فمن أجل خلاص أخيكم تتنازلوا عن كرامتكم. فإن هذا ليس فيه سقوط بل هو تنازل. فمن يسقط يرتمي منبطحًا ويصعب قيامه، أما من يتنازل فيقوم حاملاً الكثير من المنافع. كما تنازل بولس أيضًا وحده، لكنه صعد ومعه العالم كله، فلم يكن يعمل في جزءٍ من العالم، بل كان يطلب أن يقتني كل الذين خلصوا خلال عمله."

___________​
والآن قد اتضح لنا جلياً معنى كلام الرسول بولس .. وقد ثبت عياناً للجميع ببراءته من اي شبهة كذب او رياء من التي يتصف بها الانبياء الكذبة واتباعهم ثم يلصقونها بالاخرين !



منقول :w00t:*


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: بولس الرسول المفترى عليه...*

استاذي الفاضل رياض
اتعلم منك كثيرا ..
رد واف
وبحث قيم
اذكرني في صلواتك


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (2 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: بولس الرسول المفترى عليه...*

ويعود المعترض بشبهاته الواهية الغريبه !!!!!.
فيحاول تصوير أن الاناجيل المرفوضه رفضت لأنها نددت ببولس الرسول وشككت في رسالته  !!!!:fun_lol:

و اعجب لحال هؤلاء ..
تارة يقولون اين انجيل المسيح ... ولماذا تستخدمون اناجيل اربعه ...
وأخرى يهتفون .. ها وجدنا لكم انجيل صحيح اسمه انجيل برنابا ... و أخر اشد دقه اسمة انجيل يهوذا ..... هذه هي الاناجيل الحقيقية
وبعض تحطم هراءاتهم على ايماننا الصحيح القوي .. يهتفون وهم يكادوا يبكون : حسنا حسنا .. انجيلكم صحيح ولكنكم تفهمونه خطأ !!!! :shutup22:

لنرى معا المعترض العبقري كيف يفكر و كيف يستدل


ويستشهد المعترض البائس بإنجيل برنابا الفقرة القائلة



> بالتاكيد رجال اشرار تظاهروا باهنم تابعين بشر بعضهم بان يسوع مات ولم يقم من بين الاموات ، وبشر بعضهم بانه مات وقام ثانيه وبشر اخرين ولا يزال يبشر بان يسوع ابن الله من بين من ضلهم بولس


 

ويعلق المسكين قائلا:



> وبالتاكيد النصاري يرفضون هذا الانجيل تماما اذ ان ذكر فيه اسم نبي اخر الزمان تحديدا ، الرسول الاعظم


 
ويستطرد مسكين أخر قائلا:


> المشكل ان برنابا هو أكثر علما ببولس
> وهو الذي قدمه للتلاميذ والرسل
> 
> [ الفــــانـــدايك ]-[ Acts 9-27 ]-[ فاخذه برنابا واحضره الى الرسل وحدثهم كيف ابصر الرب في الطريق وانه كلمه وكيف جاهر في دمشق باسم يسوع.
> ...




وهنا نقول للمسكين ...
ان انجيل برنابا لم يرفض فقط من المسيحيين بل ايضا رفض من المسلمين العقلاء الذين رفضوا اهانات هذا الكتاب لمدعي نبوتهم ..
وان كنت اذكر هذه النقطة لا لأدخل المسيحييات بالاسلاميات حيث لا يلتقي النور بالظلام أبدا 
الا انني تطرقت لها لاذكر فقط مثالا ...
ان وجدنا أنا و انت عمله (مزيفة) ...
أنت تعلم انها مزيفه ...
و أنا أعلم انها مزيفه ....
فما الطائل أن يحاول احدنا اجبار الاخر على صرفها ؟؟؟!!!!!
لهو قمه الغباء
إن اتفق معا المسيحيين و المسلمين أن هذا الكتاب مزيف ..
فلماذا إذن يحاول المعترضون الصاق ما جاء به من تخاريف لنا !!!!...
ان لهذا هو الغباء بعينه ...:t19:

ولكي يهدأ بال المعترض و أمثاله انقل له قسما يسيرا من اسباب رفض هذه الخرافه المسماه إنجيل برنابا ...




> جهله في جغرافية فلسطين والبلاد التي كانت مسرحاً للروايات الدينية فقد قال :
> -​وذهب يسوع الى بحر الجليل ونزل في مركب مسافراً الى الناصرة ، مدينته ، فحدث نوء عظيم في البحر حتى اشرف المركب على الغرق (ف 20 :1-2).
> فالمعروف ان الناصرة مدينة قائمة على جبل مرتفع في الجليل وليست مدينة بحرية كما قال الكاتب .​
> -​اذكروا ان الله عزم على اهلاك نينوى ، لانه لم يجد احداً يخاف الله في تلك المدينة فحاول الهرب الى طرسوس خوفاً من الشعب ، فطرحه الله في البحر فابتلعته سمكة وقذفته على مقربة من نينوى ( ف 63 : 4-7).
> والمعروف ان مدينة نينوى كانت عاصمة الامبراطورية الاشورية . وقد شيدت على الضفة الشرقية من نهر دجلة ، على فم رافد صغير اسمه رافد الخسر . فهي اذن لم تكن على البحر المتوسط كما قال الكاتب. ​


 
اعتقد أن هذا يكفي و يفيض رغم وجود عشرات الادله القاطعه التي تثبت زيفه حتى لا يتحول الموضوع لنقض لإنجيل برنابا وهو موضوع قتل بحثا ...

و أعجب أن يكون حجه هذا المعترض في محاولته المضحكه المبكية على إثبات صدق انجيل برنابا هو أن كان هناك (برنابا) يعرف بولس و بولس يعرفه ...
فالنتيجه العبقرية التي يراها هي : الانجيل لبرنابا سليم

ولا تعليق عندي على هذه السفاهه سوى : أصحاب العقول في راحه

يتبع


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (2 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: بولس الرسول المفترى عليه...*

عندما يصدم المعترض بأن انجيل برنابا لا يستطيع أن يبني عليه حجته الواهيه ان هذا الانجيل رفض من الكنيسة لأنه يقاوم تعليم بولس ينتقل الي خرافه أخرى نقلا عن الكتاب المزيف المدعو رؤيا بطرس قائلا ..



> > the will of the Father of their error, because they have done what he wanted. And he will reveal them in his judgment, i.e., the servants of the Word. But those who became mingled with these shall become their prisoners, since they are without perception. And the guileless, good, pure one they push to the worker of death, and to the kingdom of those who praise Christ in a restoration. And they praise the men of the propagation of falsehood, those who will come after you. And they will cleave to the name of a dead man, thinking that they will become pure. But they will become greatly defiled and they will fall into a name of error, and into the hand of an evil, cunning man and a manifold dogma, and they will be ruled without law."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ali_sabur (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: بولس الرسول المفترى عليه...*

*عاوز تتكلم في شىء يبقى تحضر النص بلاش الكلام العائم دة *
*المناقشة بالنص و بتفسيرة المسيحي *


----------



## ali_sabur (14 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: بولس الرسول المفترى عليه...*

*يارب ارحمنا من الخبثاء يا هذا *
*اما ان تتكلم بدليل نصي و بتفسيرة المسيحي كما قلت لك سابقا *
*واما ان تصمت ولا تتفلسف و تستخدم خبثك في الصاق تهم بكل جهل و سفاقة *

*كبروا يا اخوة فالاخ قال بما ان الرسول الكريم بولس لم يذكر اسماء الرسل في اوائل رسائلة اذن فهو كان على خلاف بينهم *
*لية؟ هما الرسل كلهم كانوا بيبشروا لبلد واحدة كلهم مع بعض ؟؟؟ *
*اقرا اعمال الرسل وغلاطية ايها الخبيث الكاذب و حينها ستعلم مدى حب الرسول بولس ليعقوب و لبرنابا اللذي ساعد بولس في الكرازة *

*واذا اخذت نص مرة اخرى و فسرتة على هوى جهلكفمصيرة سيكون الحذف *
*شىء غريب ان تلصق ما يقولة بولس الرسول لمن ضل طريقة انة على الرسل و التلاميذ *

*وهذا اخر تحذير لك *


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (14 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: بولس الرسول المفترى عليه...*

العضو ali ..
بعنوان ضخم تقول :



> *أعتراف بولس بوجود الخلاف مع أكابر الرسل *


وقرأت مشاركتك عده مرات فلم أجد فيها حرفا واحدا يثبت هذا الاستنتاج الخطير ...
ولاحظت أنك بنيت أستنتاجك الجبار على (عدم ذكر اسماء الرسل في رسائل بولس) ..
فأين المنطق في هذا ؟؟؟؟
و أين الدليل على قولك
فعدم الذكر لا يعني ابدا أنه يوجد خلاف !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ثم أن كل اقتباساتك محذوفه من السياق و ترتيبها مخالف للواقع ...
عموما أنتظر منك توضيحا لحين عودتي فأثبت لك التدليس في مشاركتك السابقة و تلفيق الاستنتاجات


----------



## ali_sabur (14 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: بولس الرسول المفترى عليه...*

*مازلت تسكب جراثيم خبثك و جهلك الى الان *
*قلنا ياريت تاتي بدليل تفسيري ان الكلام هذا موجة لاكابر الرسل *
*واذا تطاولت على الاخ اخرستوس مرة اخرى ستطرد *
*فعقلك انت اللي ف اجازة و حاضر بدلا منة الخبث و دناءة المقصد *


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (16 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: بولس الرسول المفترى عليه...*

الأخ الفاضل / ali 
+++  ليس بولس الرسول فقط ، هو الذى لم يذكر أسماء بقية الرسل فى رسائله ، بل -- أيضاً-- كل واحد ، من بقية رسل المسيح ، بلا إستثناء ، لم يذكر أسماء الآخرين ، فى رسائله .، لأنه لم يكن هناك داعى لذلك .
+++ فهل يعنى ذلك -- أيضاً -- أن كل الرسل كانوا متخاصمين ، لأنهم لم يذكروا أسماء بعضهم بعضاً ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## love_God (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: بولس الرسول المفترى عليه...*

صراحة فرات مناظره الاخ اخرستوس في منتداهم وهي فعلا قوية جدا اضطروا لغلقها خوفا منه وبيتحججو بحجات تانية
هانقلهالكم فانا اتعلمت منها كتير

الرب يبارك حياتك اخرستوس انستي


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: بولس الرسول المفترى عليه...*



اخرستوس انستي قال:


> ويعود المعترض بشبهاته الواهية الغريبه !!!!!.
> فيحاول تصوير أن الاناجيل المرفوضه رفضت لأنها نددت ببولس الرسول وشككت في رسالته !!!!:fun_lol:
> 
> و اعجب لحال هؤلاء ..
> ...


 
رددنا سابقا على قول المعترض السفية حول أن المسيحيين يرفضون إنجيل برنابا بسبب تهجمة على بولس الرسول !!!!!!!

ولأن هذه كانت الشبهه الاساسية من المعترض هي (بولس) .. وبعد أن خرس بالرد حول اجاباتنا و اجابات اساتذتي على افتراءاته ..
حول مسار حديثة بالكامل من افتراءاته حول بولس الرسول الالهي الي اننا يجب أن نرفض أنجيل يوحنا ايضا !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

وهي عادة اسلامية معروفه الخروج من شبهه لأخرى دون استكمال الحوار في اي منهم بعد ظهور و بيان الحق

وعلى هذا الرابط وضعنا الرد على شبهه المعترض الجديدة
الرد على شبهه : نرفض انجيل يوحنا كما نرفض انجيل برنابا


----------



## The Dragon Christian (4 مايو 2011)

شكرا اخرستوس علي الموضوع الجميل
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## شاهير (5 مايو 2018)

هههههههه
ده موضوع تاني عشان يحرس الفقيده ولا ايه؟
عجايب!!


----------



## شاهير (7 مايو 2018)

سلام المسيح 
الرب يباركم 
فين الواد حارس العقيده وامثاله
مشورتهم تبددت مثل مشورة اخيتوفل


----------



## Thunder Coptic (13 مايو 2018)

للرفع


----------

